# Kläranlage und Hochteich



## ron (23. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

manche haben sich interessiert gezeigt für das was sich hier im Norden so abspielt. Mehrere Projekte sind gestartet und einiges ist gemacht.
Es ist vielleicht etwas am Rande von dem was hier so üblicherweise vorgestellt wird, aber weil es dann doch letztendlich etwas mit Teich zu tun hat, wage ich es hier zu posten.

Erst etwas zum Hintergrund. Wir wohnen weit abseits und sind nicht am Abwassersystem angebunden. Deswegen war die Auflage vom Amt, dass wir selbst eine biologische Kläranlage errichten mussten. Die erste die wir bauten, war nicht richtig durchdacht und falsch plaziert. Die Dichtung wurde ausserdem perforiert und danach machten das saure Wasser und der Frost gemeinsame Sache und die Wände lösten sich auf.
Etwas Neues musste her. Aber im letzten Winter haben wir erlebt, dass es auch bei uns kalt werden kann. Mit -35 müssen wir schon rechnen. Im Laufe eines Winters fällt bei uns ca. 9 m3 Abwasser an, das wir irgendwie loswerden müssen. Irgendwann gefriert die Leitung nach draussen und dann ist Schluss. Bislang haben wir das im Winter notwendigerweise einfach stossweise rauslaufen lassen, aber auf Dauer ist das weder wünschenswert noch zulässig, auch wenn es sich nur um Grauwasser mit ökologisch abbaubaren Produkten handelt. (Wir haben eine Komposttoilette).

Dieses ist jetzt die Lösung:

  Hier von unten gesehen. Das Gewächshaus ist links im Bild.

Im Augenblick läuft das Abwasser in einen Schlammabscheider, der im Keller steht, danach in einen biologiche Schlammabscheider und danach durchs Gewächshaus nach draussen.

  Hier von oben gesehen.

  Hier mit der alten Folie ausgekleidet.

  Ungefähr 15 m3 mit Filtermaterial (Blähton) aufgefüllt und die Verteilungsröhre verlegt.

Hierauf habe ich jetzt die zweite Folie verlegt. Die lösung ist jetzt dass das "Winterabwasser" mit Hilfe von WC Spülkastenprinzip stossweise abgegeben wird. (Immer 1 m3). Weil dieses Wasser einigermassen temperiert ist, bekommt es nicht die Gelegenheit im Rohr zu gefrieren. Es wird in der Filtermasse verteilt und aufgearbeidet und läuft unten wieder raus. (Deswegen konnte ich auch die alte Folie wiederverwenden, auch wenn sie kaputt war). Sicherheitshalber habe ich noch eine Heizleitung verlegt um zu vermeiden, dass  der Auslass zufriert und sich darüber das Wasser sammelt. Die Mauer würde den Wasserdruck nicht aushalten. Die Auslaufstelle soll aber gut isoliert werden, um Strom zu sparen.

  Hier ist die 2. Folie sichtbar mit dem Drainagerohr (Schwarz), dem "Winterrohr" (75mm; unter der Folie) und das "Sommerrohr" (50mm; über der Folie)

Auf die 2. Folie ist auch wieder Blähton verteilt und danach mit Sand zugedeckt. Hier sollen im Frühjahr Reinigungspflanzen gesetzt werden, die das Sommerabwasser reinigen sollen. Dieser Teich soll sich ruhig in der Sonne aufwärmen: Algenwuchs ist erwünscht (soll abgeschöpft werden und als Dünger dem Garten zugeführt werden) und ausserdem können hier vielleicht Pflanzen wachsen, für die es hier sonst zu kalt wäre. (Eine gewisse Fussbodenheizung ist vorhanden).

  Auf der 2. Folie. Erst Blähton, dann Sand.

  Hier ist der Sand verteilt und das Verteilungsrohr verlegt. Der Sand soll den Pflanzen halt bieten und den Blähton daran hindern auf der Wasseroberfläche zu schwimmen. Wenn der Teich irgendwann überläuft, landet auch dieses, schon vorgeklärte, Abwasser in dem Behälter darunter.
Der zusätzliche Vorteil von dem "Hochteich": er isoliert den Winterbetrieb.

Auf der Steinmauer soll im Frühjahr noch ein Steg gebaut werden, während eine Verkleidung meine nicht gerade hübsche Maurerkunst vertuschen soll. (Waren aber auch rezirkulierte Steine).

LG



Ron


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hallo Ron,
interessante Konstruktion.

Ich drück die Daumen, das das zuverlässig funktioniert.

Wohnst natürlich auch in einer kühlen Ecke


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Nur keine Sorge Ron - im weitesten Sinne hat das doch auch etwas mit Teichbau zutun. Also immer her mit den Berichten, ist doch sehr interessant.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja hin und wieder ein Update einstellen?


----------



## Kolja (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hallo Ron,

schön, dass du mal wieder etwas schreibst. 
Ich bin dem ganzen nicht genau gefolgt. Aber ich empfinde große Anerkennung für die Planung und Ausführung.
Da habt ihr bestimmt längere Zeit dran gesessen.

Liegt bei Euch schon Schnee oder ist es genauso trocken wie hier?


----------



## ron (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hallo Andrea,

danke für das Lob. Wie ich geschrieben habe: hin und wieder haben wir auch aus unseren Fehlern lernen müssen. Das Hausprojekt geht jetzt in sein 8. Jahr, und weil ich das meiste selbst gemacht habe und im Ausgangspunkt kein Handwerker bin, ist sehr viel Zeit in die Planung gegangen.  Ich hatte immer Schiss was falsch zu machen. Aber wir sind jetzt auf der Zielgerade und deswegen gibt es auch etwas mehr Zeit und Ruhe für die Teichprojekte.

Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat mal geschrieben, dass wenn wir schon fast 7 Dekar haben, dann wäre ein Teich mit 150 m2 eher knapp bemessen. Und da hatte er recht...

Mein Traum ist ein Wassergarten mit mehreren Teichen, die mit einander verbunden sind mit Wasserläufen.

Im Augenblick haben wir einen Miniteich von ca. 2 m2 und einen Wasserlauf von ca. 50 m. Dieser geht dann in den besagten grossen Teich. Den Hochteich ist wie beschrieben fast fertig, genauso wie der kleine Miniteich, den ich beschrieben habe im "Böschung, Bagger, Bammel".
Vier Teiche sind noch geplant, genauso wie einen Zugang zu einer Orchideenwiese.

Also genug zu tun 

Das Wetter ist auch bei uns sehr mild. Wie gewöhnlich kam der Frost Mitte Oktober, aber während wir auf unserer Deutschlandreise waren, wurde es recht warm. Aber nächste Woche soll es kälter werden und endlich soll es auch anfangen zu schneien 

LG



Ron


----------



## Kolja (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hallo Ron,



> wir schon fast 7 Dekar haben


Was heißt das?

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin gute Planung. Und wenn Ihr dann richtig eingeschneit seid, habt Ihr ja bestimmt Zeit dafür. Ich wünschte mir, es würde hier vor dem richtigen Frost noch einmal (mindestens 2 Wochen) regnen. Das ich mir hier in "Regenscheid" einmal Regen wünschen würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber sowohl das Frühjahr, wie auch jetzt der ganze Herbst ist viel zu trocken. Die Stauden blühen und verausgaben sich und die Immergrünen muss ich noch mal gießen.

Mein Umbau ist abgeschlossen und nun kann ich auch in die Garten- Teichplaung einsteigen.

ps: Die Internetseite ist schön geworden.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*



ron schrieb:


> wir schon fast 7 Dekar haben





Kolja schrieb:


> Was heißt das?


Hallo Andrea,
"Dekar" ist ein Flächenmaß.

1 Dekar sind 1000m²... im Fall von Ron also 7000m²

Allerdings habe ich die Bezeichnung Dekar so gut wie noch nie jemanden verwenden sehen/hören


----------



## ron (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hm,

da habe ich wohl etwas norwegisches reingemischt. Normalerweise sprechen wir hier von einem "Mål" und das ist auf alle Fälle norwegisch und da dachte ich na ja dann wird Dekar wohl deutsch sein 

Bei der Gelegenheit noch mal ein paar neue Bilder und zwar von der Brücke.

  Hier sieht man die Umrisse der Kläranlage hinter den Bäumen.
 
  Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass viele nicht so begeistert sind von der Plazierung der Sonnenkollektoren, aber weil bei uns häufig noch spät im Frühling Schnee liegt, müssen wir da dran kommen können um die frei zu machen. Ausserdem war es der kürzeste Weg in den Keller zur Anlage. Aber Blockhaus und 10 m2, also 1/100 Dekar , beisst sich so oder so. Wird aber noch mal mit Holz eingerahmt und sieht dann vielleicht etwas besser aus.

LG



Ron


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*



ron schrieb:


> da habe ich wohl etwas norwegisches reingemischt. Normalerweise sprechen wir hier von einem "Mål" und das ist auf alle Fälle norwegisch und da dachte ich na ja dann wird Dekar wohl deutsch sein


Hallo Ron,
Ist doch ok...für Notfälle gibt es halt Suchmaschinen 
Gibt halt Maßeinheiten, die so ein klein wenig in Vergessenheit geraten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist bei Flächen meist gängig m², a (ar) und ha (hektar).



> Bei der Gelegenheit noch mal ein paar neue Bilder und zwar von der Brücke.


Sehr schick...

...und ist doch egal wo die Kollektoren sind, hauptsache sie sind gut genug ausgerichtet, um ihre Aufgabe zu erfüllen.


----------



## Annett (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hallo Ron.

Die Brücke schaut toll aus und Euer Grundstück sowieso - hier ist alles platt wie eine Flunder. 

Aber sag mal, hat jemand die Statik der Brücke berechnet? Irgendwie hätte ich (wenig Ahnung von so etwas) Bedenken, wenn die Brückenträger im Bereich der Auflager am schmalsten/dünnsten sind. 
Ansonsten natürlich eine tolle Lösung für eine Brücke mit Schwung, wenn man keine gebogenen Leimholzbinder nehmen kann/will.

Bin schon gespannt, ob die "Kläranlage" so funktioniert, wie Ihr Euch das wünscht und drücke dafür die Daumen.


----------



## ron (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kläranlage und Hochteich*

Hallo Annett,

wir haben die Brücke schon ausprobiert, mit drei Leuten in der Mitte. Das Prinzipp ist das Gleiche, wie bei anderen Bogenbrücken auch. Die vertikale Last verteilt sich auf die vier Füsse. Das ist schon mal kein Problem. Die Herausforderung ist die Durchbiegung. Und die ist am Grössten genau in der Mitte. Deswegen ist die dort auch am Stärksten. Eigentlich ist es so, dass sich jede Brücke durchbiegt. Die Frage ist wieviel. Aber wenn du dir z.B. eine alte Bogenbrücke ansiehst, kannst du sehen, dass die eine Seite auf Rollen gelagert ist, während die andere Seite fest gelagert ist. (Hat zwar auch etwas mit der Wärmeausdehnung zu tun, aber auch mit der Statik) Wenn sie an beiden Seiten fest gelagert gewesen wäre, bekäme man seitliche Kräfte auf die Füsse. Das würde die ganze Statik durcheinander bringen.

Vor 35 Jahren habe ich das mal an der Fachschule gelernt. 

Damit die Kläranlage funktioniert, muss das Wasser schon vorher (im Gewächshaus) gesammelt werden. Deswegen habe ich dort eine Folie reingezogen. Solange niemand tief mit der Grabegabel "herumeksperimentiert" wirds schon klappen.   :beten :__ nase

 

Hier ist es ungewöhnlich mild für die Jahreszeit und deswegen kann ich noch viel machen draussen. :freu

  Hier noch mal einen Überblick über verschiedene Aktivitäten.

Ich habe sie mal numeriert, wobei die Kläranlage/Hochteich nicht mit auf dem Bild ist.

1. Podest mit Miniteich. Hier fehlt noch die Dekoration und Bepflanzung. Das dreieckige Loch soll noch mit einer Natursteinmauer aufgefüllt werden. Es fehlen auch noch Geländer an den Treppen.
2. Die Brücke. Braucht noch einen Anstrich, damit sie besser in die Landschaft passt. Ausserdem sollen die beiden Enden noch mit Steinen aufgefüllt werden, damit auch Rollstuhlfahrer passieren können.
3. Das Pavillon. Hier fehlt die kreisförmige Pflasterung. Die Ecke ist ziemlich geschützt und deswegen wollen wir es mal mit einer Klematis probieren.
4. Nicht sichtbar auf dem Bild, aber hier entsteht einen Miniteich. Das Wasser vom Bachlauf geht hier durch. Hier kommen Flusskiesel rein, vielleicht mit etwas Kalk in der Hoffnung, dass sich hier der Wasserhahnenfuss zu Hause fühlt. Kann aber schwierig werden, wegen sowohl pH und Temperatur. Ganz links oben im Bild kann man andeutungsweise das Moor sehen, woher das meiste Wasser kommt.
5. "Polarbeet". Hier kommt Sickerwasser unter der Böschung her, das im letzten Sommer (Juni) nur 5 Grad hatte. Hier will ich versuchen auf kleinem Raum einen Gebirgsbiotop nach zu ahmen. Hier fehlt auch noch die Treppe (drei, vier Stufen) runter auf dem Steg.

Mittig im Bild an der rechten Seite sind übrigens auch die Trittsteine zu sehen, die ich letztes Jahr aufs Eis gelegt hatte.

Irgend jemand hatte mal etwas geschrieben wegen TT. Wenn sich die Leute die Mühe machen würden hierher zu kommen wären sie herzlich wellkommen.

Wenn das Wetter morgen einigermassen ist, kann ich vom Projekt 4 noch ein paar Bilder posten.

LG



Ron


----------

